# F-Secure-Microsoft Antispy?



## TinaL (Nov 27, 2005)

I Have F-Secure Internet Security it includes Antispyware etc.Some people says that is ok to have Microsoft Antispyware activated at the same time.They complete each other.
Please tell me if this is true,if it isn´t tell me why not?


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

It is perfectly alright to have more than one anti-spyware program, just the security team here at TSF doesn't approve of M$ Anti-Spyware because it ignores certain spywares. 

Read more on it here: http://www.greyknight17.com/spyware.htm

In my signature, I have really good free anti-spyware programs :sayyes:

Oh, btw: Welcome to TSF.


----------



## TinaL (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

